
Ask HN: Alternatives to Evernote - Kevin_S
Hello HN,<p>Am a lurker here, and was wondering what people use other than Evernote. I&#x27;ve been using evernote since early 2013 but with the upcoming change to a 2 device limit I am interested in making a switch, seeing as I currently use Evernote on about 8 different devices. Any others planning to change services because of this?
======
mstolpm
There is no one to one alternative and it depends a lot on the platforms you
use and the features you need. I've imported about 1.800 Evernote notes with
attachments, pictures and so on to Apple Notes and Microsoft OneNote as a
test:

Apple Notes got really slow and sometimes unresponsive, messages about the
number of attachments reached showed up, the layout of the notes was in part
messed up. And of course, Apple Notes is only available under iOS and macOS.

Microsoft OneNote was more responsive and the layout of the imported notes was
much better, but OneNote has a completely different approach for structuring
the information stored. That leads to lots of pages and tabs, tagging like in
Evernote isn't really working in OneNote the same way. Moreover, OneNote
doesn't store the notebooks locally when using a Mac, but only in the cloud.

I had tried Google Keep some months before and wasn't really blown away, so
I've not tried it in the last week again.

If you rely on special Evernote features like easy creating notes from web
pages or automated creation of notes from mails, there are much more and
robust solutions out there (IFTTT ...) for Evernote than for OneNote or
especially Apple Notes. OneNote at least can search text in images, but my
tests were less successful than on Evernote. Using 3rd party apps to create
notes? Not much available for OneNote. At least, both Apple Notes and OneNote
use the Sharing Menu in iOS.

There are even more things to consider before switching if you have some
special work flow or need. So don't rush the decision and start by listing the
devices and processes that need to be supported by the new solution.

BTW: Evernote leaves one loophole. It seems, access through the web browser
doesn't count to the two device sync limit.

------
acangiano
Google Keep is very good. I'm thinking of switching myself.
[https://keep.google.com](https://keep.google.com)

~~~
neverminder
Second that. Very simple and convenient - you just use it with your gmail
account which pretty much everyone has.

------
PaulHoule
Try Microsoft's OneNote. It's amazing good: it's maybe the first desktop
product I've seen with fulltext search that actually works.

------
darkmuck
Google Drive works pretty good for me. It supports third party apps/extensions
and is accessible on all of my devices.

